# Sage Oracle Touch err15 on startup



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

busy scouring the internet but will post here in the meantime.

Was cleaning the steam wand; reassembled and steamed to some clean water to get rid of all the cleaning agent and up popped ERR15. Now keeps appearing on switch on with a message to contact support....

Anyone had this before?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The DB codes don't go that high so may be an extra feature - auto milk frothing parts maybe?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Thats my conclusion - something to do with the steam wand but apparently its fatal as the machine won't boot up. Looks like drip or areopress till we get it sorted...


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

For anyone else who gets this - called Sage and as its out of support (machine is 3 1/2 years old at this point) then Coffee Classics are their only authorised repair centre:

Coffee Classics Ltd

Unit 1

The Stables

[email protected]

Business Park

London Road

Braunston

NN11 7HB

Phone: 01788 890 834

E-Mail: [email protected]

Web: www.coffeeclassics.co.uk

In my case I was able to wiggle the bottom pointy bit of the steam wand and pull it ever so slightly; this seems to have fixed it in the short term but clearly a decent service wouldn't go amiss...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

That's good to know as it did sound like it still needed to go through Sage even out of warrantee and slight impressions they were inventing costs.

Espresso engineers ain't cheap but when I asked one of their engineers about this they didn't sound tooooooooo bad even on travel time charges but the cheapest option is to send it to them.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Elected for an at-home repair; £108 call out and first 30 mins, £38/30 mins thereafter. Plus parts, Plus vat. They are currently working on a 12-14 lag for any send-ins and with both me and MrsToby at home not having coffee is not an option. I suppose I could break out a stand-alone grinder and teach her how to use the aeropress but the faff factor makes it too much hassle....

After 14 months of both of us working from home with a 10 and 9 year old our priorities have shifted 😉 2-3 weeks without coffee just wasnt going to work for either of us (to the point of I was browsing the For Sale forums for an interim...)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Interesting. Higher rates than the engineer mentioned to me.  They did seem pretty cheap to me.

There was a company offering Sage repair but from comments on their web site had problems with Breville. There is a link to a Gaggia repairer now. I didn't keep links. They may just offer simpler fixes in specific areas.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Just to close off the post - Engineer came, lovely to chat to someone who has clearly been around for a while.

Replaced the wand (it was the small temp sensor in the tip; probably dodgy connector) and everything is right as rain. Chap was full of praise for both the Touch and Oracle from a failure perspective (less kind to Delongi) and having taken a decent look inside I can see why..

There is a lot packed into a small place! Good news - close to 4k shots (over 3 and a bit years) and the seals and stuff are all good. Never descaled, just changed the filter when the machine told me to. Just some dust on the inside...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The consensus on home barista seems to be that the seals always last 3 years so that's the time to change the O rings. The 2 shrouded ones on the steam boiler appear to be the main problem but I did see some comments on a design change - not very clear comments though so pass. Those ones are the brew water preheating circuit so see 9 bar and high temperatures.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh, so that's what is inside - have not had a look at the internals of my Oracle yet, which is unusual for me!

Interested to know what the final bill was?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

woodbar said:


> Interested to know what the final bill was?


 £108 for the call out and £40 for the complete new steam wand assembly. £177 inc vat all in which I don't think is too bad for a repair plus site visit given that postage would have been a helluva faff and taken longer (about 2 weeks+ turn around at base)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The £40 for a steam arm like that reflects on Breville parts prices from years ago that are still about on the web. Comparatively cheap.  Some might think not due to not realising what this one is.

The downside though is replace the entire thing - not worth and engineer fiddling about trying to repair it. The same sort of thing has cropped up on solenoids. Don't just replace that change the triac board as well and maybe throw in a descale,  a DB one probably takes too long though.

The Oracle and DB solenoid is a pretty standard part made by a number of companies. Footprint the same on all of them. Price up a fully stainless one for others. They use stainless solenoids in all of their machines. There are some things a consumer goods maker in this type of area generally wont risk.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Aye - it was just the sensor that runs through the middle that had gone; easier to swap than to replace the (actual) part. Makes the engineers life easier but as a qualified engineer who used to diagnose down to component level it breaks everything I learnt!

Still, I have a spare wand with a broken sensor if anyone needs it - kept the rubbers and chrome tip


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

🤣 I sometimes think that many Italians and Germans in some commercial areas ride round on horses and lasso people. It seems Oz is or was a little different. They are all basically fairly old designs now with updates added. Recent updates have been relatively low cost parts that allow them to sell at a premium - touch. Tooling costs must be higher than many other machines hence not changing cases that often. Seems they are getting close to being a 1billion dollar corporation. Coffee helping maybe.

 Don't buy their toaster. One of the worst I have ever used but no problem sending it back. Not sure anyone has really sorted toasters out though.


----------

